# New additions



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 28, 2010)

We were at the Royal Botanical Gardens show this weekend and picked up some friends.
Quite recently I have gotten bitten by the Masdevallia bug so I have been picking up more of those lately. 

Newbies:
Masd. impostor & Masd. andreettaeana 
Phrag. Hanne Popow
all from Ecuagenera


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2010)

Where are the photos!? oke:


----------



## Wendy (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey I didn't see you there! Good buys....they had lots of nice selections at Ecuagenera.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 2, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Where are the photos!? oke:


 
PHOTOS?! Why would you want photos of green clumps?! 

Wendy, I'm sorry we missed you. I think you were giving a talk when we stopped in, but could not stick around for long...and there were plants to buy! 

I pared down my collection in the fall but I have managed to bring it back up to 50 plants with all the shopping at the shows. Yes, only 50 plants! 

I should have put up a list a while ago...here are my paphs & phrags
Phrags:
Eric Young
Cardinale 'Birchwood' AM/AOS
lindenii x Memora Dick Clement
Red Lightning
Bel Croute
Hanne Popow


Paphs:
villosum
moquettianum x glanduliferum
barbatum
lowii
Delrosi
victoria-regina
Judge Philip
Druid Sprig :smitten:
Salvidor Dahli
Ho Chi Minh & delanatii

...there's a few in spike now so hopefully pictures coming soon (if I don't blast them)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2010)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> PHOTOS?! Why would you want photos of green clumps?!
> 
> 
> ...there's a few in spike now so hopefully pictures coming soon (if I don't blast them)


Because we want to see the plants.


----------

